# Please do not put you hand in a Tigers Cage   Graphic



## NordicNacho (Dec 21, 2007)

Tigers kill zoo visitor who came too close
By Matthew Moore
Last Updated: 1:39am GMT 20/12/2007



A zoo visitor has died after being savagely attacked by two tigers he was trying to photograph.

Tiger facts
In pictures: Tigers under threat   
One of the Bengal tigers attacks the photographer 
A Royal Bengal tiger tore off the 50-year-old man's hand as he tried to capture the beast on his mobile phone camera. 

Despite the efforts of staff at the zoo in Guwahati, northeast India, a second tiger then joined in the assault through the bars of the cage. 

The victim, who had been visiting the zoo with his wife and two children, was taken to hospital but declared dead by doctors. 

It is understood that the man had vaulted a safety barrier in order to get a close-up shot of the animals.


 It was an unfortunate accident and probably was a result of carelessness on the part of the man to have crossed the barricade," Narayan Mahanta, a zoo warden, told the IANS news agency.

The Bengal tiger is the national animal of India and Bangladesh. 

advertisement
A threatened species, a recent census revealed that there are as few as 1,300 of the tigers in India, just one-third of the numbers of two decades ago. 

The Indian government is now involved in a desperate race to preserve the few tigers that are left and save the wild species from extinction. 

The tiger has been squeezed by the massive growth in the human population with the consequent loss of its traditional habitats. Lack of food has meant it has been almost impossible for the tiger to survive outside protected areas.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2007)

bet that hurt.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 21, 2007)

How did that idiot live for 50 years?  Was he so cheap not to buy a cheap camera with a zoom feature that he had to jump a barrier and stick his arm in the cage for a clear shot with his cell phone piece of shit cam?  I don't care how close you get with a cell phone camera the pictures are never good.....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2007)

I nominate him for a Darwin Award...
not sure what part of 'do not go beyond this point' these people don't understand.


There's a big cat rescue out here somewhere...might go look at them there...from a safe distance...


----------



## SYN (Dec 21, 2007)

safety barriers are there for a reason. so are the tigers teeth.....here's ur sign.


----------



## andythegreat (Dec 21, 2007)

Owned, lesson learned, dont fuck with tigers. If you go on you tube and watch vids this shit is crazy, You can watch tigers kick the shit out of crocodiles in the wild. Theres even videos of tigers being neck deep in water and just ownin the fuck outa a huge croc. crazy stuff. fun to watch.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2007)

andythegreat said:


> You can watch tigers kick the shit out of crocodiles in the wild. Theres even videos of tigers being neck deep in water and just ownin the fuck outa a huge croc. crazy stuff. fun to watch.



I would like to see this, I did not think any animal could take on a croc in the water?


----------



## KelJu (Dec 21, 2007)

Prince said:


> I would like to see this, I did not think any animal could take on a croc in the water?








YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## DontStop (Dec 21, 2007)

I love Crocodiles
And i mean LOVE them
Same goes for spiders and sharks

I have a creepy obsession with potentially deadly creatures


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 21, 2007)

Holy shit.

That video is awesome!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 21, 2007)

it was the man's fault i hope they don't take his stupidity out on the tigers.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 21, 2007)

KelJu said:


> YouTube Video



that shit was crazy......In the water it would be a totally different ball game.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 21, 2007)

_I dont think he is stupid. Those people on discovery channel do the same thing with other dangerous animals and people think they are awesome. Sure they take longer to die. _


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 21, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I love Crocodiles
> And i mean LOVE them
> Same goes for spiders and sharks
> 
> I have a creepy obsession with potentially deadly creatures



you are mentally flawed.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 21, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _I dont think he is stupid. Those people on discovery channel do the same thing with other dangerous animals and people think they are awesome. Sure they take longer to die. _


They use zoom lenses, have worked with dangerous animals for a long time, usually have an escape route or at least a person with a high powered rifle and they always know where the boundaries are between them and the animals they are working with....


----------



## Mudge (Dec 22, 2007)

andythegreat said:


> Owned, lesson learned, dont fuck with tigers. If you go on you tube and watch vids this shit is crazy, You can watch tigers kick the shit out of crocodiles in the wild. Theres even videos of tigers being neck deep in water and just ownin the fuck outa a huge croc. crazy stuff. fun to watch.



Are you sure those aren't those lame computer simulation videos?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 22, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> that shit was crazy......In the water it would be a totally different ball game.



Even if that guy watched this video first, he still would have done it! heh


----------



## KelJu (Dec 22, 2007)

Mudge said:


> Are you sure those aren't those lame computer simulation videos?



I agree with him. I love national geographic and animal planet, I really love predators, and I especially love big cat predators. 

The fact is they are beautiful, graceful, powerful, and dangerous. I hate that such incredible creatures spend their lives locked up in cages with retards pointing at them and tempting them by getting too close. 

Yeah I think it is hilarious when a human tempts a creature like a tiger and gets their arm ripped off. Maybe I'm a sick individual. I have more respect for big cats than most humans.


----------



## DontStop (Dec 22, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> you are mentally flawed.





Not really?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2007)

*I said in the water, on land means nothing, a croc is dominant in water.*



KelJu said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Dec 23, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I love Crocodiles
> And i mean LOVE them
> Same goes for spiders and sharks
> 
> I have a creepy obsession with potentially deadly creatures



Then you'd like African hookers.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 23, 2007)

Prince said:


> *I said in the water, on land means nothing, a croc is dominant in water.*



No doubt.  Even in water, with no leverage, a croc can tear you to pieces.


----------



## evanps (Dec 24, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I love Crocodiles
> And i mean LOVE them
> Same goes for spiders and sharks
> 
> I have a creepy obsession with potentially deadly creatures



I love spiders, my cousin and I used to breed tarantulas. I had a goliath bird eater that could eat your arm off. Fuckin' savage.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 24, 2007)

I had a Tarantula years ago, had my sister take care of it while I was away. 
She fed it crickets but she didn't know they also drink water.


----------



## Getbig82 (Dec 24, 2007)

The's one on that post showing a zebra drowing the lion and getting away


----------



## evanps (Dec 24, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I had a Tarantula years ago, had my sister take care of it while I was away.
> She fed it crickets but she didn't know they also drink water.



Had one molting and my mom thought it was dead and threw it outside.


----------

